# Datensätze nach Jahr und Monat filtern



## Html (1. November 2007)

Hallo habe ein Problem mit einer Datenbankabfrage. Und zwar habe ich ein einer mysql Tabelle eine Spalte in der das Datum im unix-Timestamp gespeichert wird.

Jetzt möchte ich gerne alle Datensätze auslesen die in einem bestimmten Jahr und bestimmten Monat sind.

Habe leider keine Ahnung ob und wie es geht?


----------



## Quick_Mik (7. November 2007)

Hallo,

MySQL bietet die Funktion DATE_FORMAT() an. Diese müsstest Du in deine SQL Anweisung in der WHERE Klausel samt Datenfeld und Formatierung einbauen, also beispielsweise

```
select * from tabelle where DATE_FORMAT("date_feld","%M") = 2
```
für alle Datensätze aus dem Februar. Die Formatierungsangaben findest Du in der MySQL Doku.

Gruß

M.


----------

